# Expat numbers



## Philmckinnon (Feb 12, 2010)

How many expats are there in Cairo and how many new ones turn up each year and leave each year?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No idea


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Depends on how many have an Egyptian boyfriend or met one on holiday so it equals itself out


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Well I'm here - so thats 1


----------



## Philmckinnon (Feb 12, 2010)

OK that's a good start, so we are up to at least 3 so far!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lets be honest it was a pretty silly question, how on earth would we know that answer to the question?


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lets be honest it was a pretty silly question, how on earth would we know that answer to the question?


A few weeks ago, I would have suggested that he contact the various embassies to see how many registered expats are from each country. Unfortunately, I think some of those who left Egypt since 25th January will not return.


----------



## gw4khq (Oct 27, 2009)

txlstewart said:


> A few weeks ago, I would have suggested that he contact the various embassies to see how many registered expats are from each country. Unfortunately, I think some of those who left Egypt since 25th January will not return.


Maybe it would be better now to ask the expats how many embassies can be contacted in the country.


----------



## 6city (Feb 19, 2011)

I am still here too :clap2: it makes us 4 already :eyebrows: haha


----------

